# Changing the HOC range on a push mower



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

The maximum HOC on my push mower is about 3 inches. I would like the option of cutting 4.5 (maybe even higher). Has anyone ever been able to increase the height of cut permitted by their mower? Is there an obvious solution that I am overlooking?
I've thought about changing the wheels, but I have no idea if that is a viable strategy.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have seen some hacks to get a lower HOC, but larger wheels seems like the most logical thing you could do to go higher.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

After trying several wheel sets, I found something that will work. It is not Bigfoot, but it will get the job done.

Here is the original set up, along with height measured





Here is the measured height of cut with the new wheels on



Aside from finding wheels that would fit, the challenge of this intervention was working around the self-propelled gears on the front wheels. The gears kept rubbing against the interior of the wheel, and I couldn't get the gear off. I ended up cutting down the plastic on the interior of the wheel until the wheel cleared the gear. Not very elegant or pretty, but it was effective .


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Next project?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

:lol: 
If it makes the blades spin at a higher rate, then sure. That might help me lay down some stripes


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I am having the same issue with my 21" craftsman mower. I saw some replacement wheels at HD, might have to give this a go.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@jessehurlburt Hang on to that receipt. As I mentioned, I bought three sets before I found something that would fit--and even then the wheels required considerable modification.

FYI, I originally planned to go from 8x11 to 11x14. However, now I am at 11x11, and that height is sufficient for me. If I use a minor cheat (by resting the height selector bar at the very bottom of the height adjustment plate), the blade-to-ground height is nearly 5 inches.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Oh, and the set of wheels that worked best came from HD.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I was planning on replacing only the front set of wheels that are 7", with these 8" ones.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Arnold-8-in-Plastic-Wheel-490-322-0003/206702745

I figure another inch will be good enough. Ideally, I'd like 9" ones, but I don't see that option. I believe i have 11' ones on the back. Maybe 11 all the way around is the best bet?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I started out with 8x11, and that wasn't high enough for me. Your mower may allow different height adjustments than mine, so it is potentially misleading to compare. 
Best bet is to measure what you have now vs what you want your maximum possible height to be.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I also lost self-propelled functionality in the process of 'upgrading.' If your mower pulls from the front wheels, you may lose it too with the HD wheel change.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

jessehurlburt said:


> I was planning on replacing only the front set of wheels that are 7", with these 8" ones.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Arnold-8-in-Plastic-Wheel-490-322-0003/206702745
> 
> I figure another inch will be good enough. Ideally, I'd like 9" ones, but I don't see that option. I believe i have 11' ones on the back. Maybe 11 all the way around is the best bet?


Going an inch bigger in wheel size will only net you 1/2" of extra height at the mower deck.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

J_nick said:


> jessehurlburt said:
> 
> 
> > I was planning on replacing only the front set of wheels that are 7", with these 8" ones.
> ...


Of course! Good call, thanks for pointing that out. I'll try the 11" in front. I love my mower otherwise.


----------

